# Eléctronica Digital Basica. Curso gratis en linea



## BUSHELL (Oct 25, 2008)

Encontré esto. Explican desde lo mas basico y pues a mi me ha servido.

http://radioinstituto.com/

Busquen abajo donde dice "Curso Gratis en linea" y los llevará a un muy buen curso on line sobre Electronica Digital.


----------

